# New dvc member perks



## spencersmama (Sep 12, 2012)

I just clicked a link on the latest DVC email newsletter.  I'm really excited about perk #1!

Now, See the World and Save Even More…
The successes of the past year are just the beginning. Looking forward, the team is thrilled to be able to provide a sneak peak at two fantastic Member Perks that will become available on Oct 1:

    1. From October 1 through December 31, 2012, Members will be able to purchase a Walt Disney World Premium Annual Pass for just $399 (that's a savings of $300 off the regular price!)*. Premium Annual Passholders enjoy unlimited admission to four Theme Parks, a year's worth of unlimited access to Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park and Disney's Typhoon Lagoon Water Parks, DisneyQuest Indoor Interactive Theme Park, ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex, Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course (greens fees only) and more!

    Insider's Tip: A Premium Annual Pass certificate is not activated as a ticket until it is used the first time. So, if you've already purchased an Annual Pass, you can still take advantage of this offer by purchasing it now (between Oct. 1 and Dec. 31, 2012), but waiting to activate it until after your current pass has expired. Passes purchased on this offer must be redeemed by December 31, 2013.

   2. October 1 will also mark the launch of a new ongoing Member perk – 10% off merchandise** at all Disney owned and operated merchandise locations at Parks and Resorts at Disneyland, Walt Disney World, Disney's Vero Beach Resort, Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort and Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa, Ko Olina, Hawai'i.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 12, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> 1. From October 1 through December 31, 2012, Members will be able to purchase a Walt Disney World Premium Annual Pass for just $399 (that's a savings of $300 off the regular price!)*. Premium Annual Passholders enjoy unlimited admission to four Theme Parks, a year's worth of unlimited access to Disney's Blizzard Beach Water Park and Disney's Typhoon Lagoon Water Parks, DisneyQuest Indoor Interactive Theme Park, ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex, Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course (greens fees only) and more!
> 
> Insider's Tip: A Premium Annual Pass certificate is not activated as a ticket until it is used the first time. So, if you've already purchased an Annual Pass, you can still take advantage of this offer by purchasing it now (between Oct. 1 and Dec. 31, 2012), but waiting to activate it until after your current pass has expired. Passes purchased on this offer must be redeemed by December 31, 2013.



I am so thrilled about this perk!!!! even though it is only temporary!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 12, 2012)

For those with short memories, I'll save you the trouble of looking up the normal prices for comparison...  (Like I just did...)

DVC Annual Pass.... $425
DVC Premium Annual Pass.... $559

So this is a savings even over the normal pass!

Hmmm, so it'll be decision time for me... We already pre-purchased children's passes for the kids (planning on activating them in April), before the price increase. Should we purchase for all 5 of us, or just the adults?

I'm tempted to purchase all 5 ($1995) and save the 3 kids passes for future years. We typically only do WDW APs every other year and DS9 turns 10 soon (we were going to activate the current ones shortly before that), so we'll probably end up using two of the APs we already bought in a couple years and one in about four years. The normal AP vouchers don't expire, do they? (I know these special ones do.)


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 12, 2012)

I wonder if you can you buy more than one?  The wording is a bit ambiguous ("From October 1 through December 31, 2012, Members will be able to purchase *a* Walt Disney World Premium Annual Pass for just $399"), but could be taken to read as "just one".  You can buy up to 8 normal passes (everyone must be at the same address).


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 13, 2012)

Better check the exp, Michael. I bought DLR deluxe AP vouchers before the price increase in May, but they have to be activated by the end of this year to retain the price discount. Otherwise, I think I could activate them after Jan 1 and pay the difference in the price increase.

I'm not a DVC member, so I don't know if they treat the exp policy differently.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 13, 2012)

On the DIS boards, the discounted AP's have to activated by 12/31/13.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 13, 2012)

Regular vouchers have no expiration, though (unless I'm mistaken), so we plan on hanging on to the kids AP vouchers that we recently bought and do the promotional PAPs next year (buying them this December).


----------



## Denise L (Sep 13, 2012)

Usually, WDW AP vouchers don't expire. We were planning to buy four @425 before the next price increase for our trip in December 2013, but this will save us 4 x $25, but I will have to purchase them this year instead of next year, so about 6 months earlier than I had anticipated.

The DLR AP vouchers definitely expire.  DLR does things so differently, and not ever to our advantage.  I wish they had the same ticket system.  Oh well.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 13, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I wonder if you can you buy more than one?  The wording is a bit ambiguous ("From October 1 through December 31, 2012, Members will be able to purchase *a* Walt Disney World Premium Annual Pass for just $399"), but could be taken to read as "just one".  You can buy up to 8 normal passes (everyone must be at the same address).



I certainly hope we can buy it for everyone in our families.  The  way the use by dates run, some might be able to buy two per person.  One to be activated this fall, and one to renew next fall after the first one expires.  Since our current passes don't expire until Feb or March, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2012)

Boy am I glad I'm a FL resident.   

You all have me dizzy with all this Micky Math.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 16, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Boy am I glad I'm a FL resident.
> 
> You all have me dizzy with all this Micky Math.




I'm a FL resident, but this is still cheaper unless you do the seasonal pass.  

FL Seasonal Resident = 318.44 (4 Main parks, black out dates, charge for parking)
FL Annual = 452.63  (4 Main parks, no black outs, free parking)
FL Premium Annual = 595.34 (4 Main parks plus waterparks, Disney Quest, golf, and WW of sports, no black outs, free parking)

The discounted pass is the premium annual.  I just upgraded a couple of years ago as my kids got older and busier.  I actually like going in the summer at night.  I think it's less busy than when I go on the spring weekends.  I don't golf, but knowing how much it costs, the premium pass seems like such a great deal for golfers.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a reminder to DVC members that the discount on the Premium Annual Passports ends on Monday!

We bought our five, and will be activating them when we're there in April.  Incredible deal.  Not much more than the price for a single trip!


----------



## JudyS (Dec 31, 2012)

Michael, thanks for posting about this! For some reason, I never get the DVC member emails, even though they have my correct email address. (And I check my spam filter.)

 I just went ahead and bought two tickets using the discount. I got a message saying that my order is "pending due to system availability," but hopefully it will go through within a few hours (like, once it's no longer the middle of the night.) 

For any other DVC owners who want this deal, sign into www.dvcmember.com and look under Member Perks, then under Annual Pass. There is a link to the WDW Ticket Store, and the discounted price should be offered to you once you click on the link. If you want to order by phone, it looks like you can call  (407)566-4985, but I don't know when (if?) they will be open today.


----------



## Culli (Dec 31, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Just a reminder to DVC members that the discount on the Premium Annual Passports ends on Monday!
> 
> We bought our five, and will be activating them when we're there in April.  Incredible deal.  Not much more than the price for a single trip!



Whew!  Thanks totally forgot about this, on the phone now getting mine


----------

